# Privilege License Taxes?



## delowder (Aug 2, 2006)

I learned today by word-of-mouth that I have the privilege of donating $50 to the state of NC for which I receive a State Privilege License that allows me to practice as a P.E. Of course, the DOR that deems me obligated to pay this annual tax apparently do not find themselves obligated to inform me that I owe it.

Does anyone know other states that require this kind of tax to be paid?

Reference:

General Statute

Application Download

"E. Attorneys-at-law and Other Professionals (G.S. 105-41)

Every individual in this State who practices a profession or engages in a business and is included in the following list must obtain a statewide license for the privilege of practicing the profession or engaging in the business from the Secretary. A license required by this section is not transferable to another person. The tax for each license is fifty dollars ($50.00).

1. Professions and/or Businesses Requiring a Privilege License:

...

c. A professional engineer, as defined in G.S. 89C-3.

..."


----------



## delowder (Aug 2, 2006)

MODERATOR... Please move this post to Engineering Related Discussion... thanks and sorry for the bother.


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 2, 2006)

So is taxing a tax legal???? :wtf:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you have to pay a 6% tax on the $50?


----------

